# Schematic/BOM for Eltek Valare charger?



## redone (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a 3KW (IP20 version, not sealed) that is instantly blowing its internal fuses. I suspect one of the power FETs may have shorted. Any idea where I can find a schematic and bill of materials for this charger?


----------



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

can you post us a picture of the charger? what voltage is it?
I do have the schematics for a similar eltek product that you could use.

I have an eltek charger that is set up for a car and i dont have the protocol so i might be able to use the DSP board from your charger, if you don't fix it i might be interested in taking it off your hands.


----------



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

the schem i have is for a flatpack, but the power stage might be similar enough.

Here it is anyway.


----------



## redone (Dec 11, 2012)

Excellent....on initial inspection, this does appear to have similarity to the components in my charger, in the area of interest. This should be a big help, and THANK YOU! Any chance you might have a higher res version? Plus a bill of materials or some other reference with component values/part numbers? Don't get me wrong, though....this is already FAR more than I was expecting to see!


----------



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

Sure!

Infineon - IPW60R045CP - MOSFET - N-Channel, 650V, 60A (Qty:2)
Fairchild Semiconductor - FDL100N50F - MOSFET - N-Channel, 500V, 100A (Qty:2)
International Rectifier - IRFP4568PbF - MOSFET - N-Channel, 150V, 171A (Qty:4)
4-Layer - FR4, Lead-Free
Heatsink - Extruded / Machined Aluminum (Qty:2)
Sunon - PSD1204PQBX-A - Fan - 12VDC, 9.6W, w/ Integral 4-Wire Harness, 1 4-Position Pin Socket Connector
Infineon - IDH12SG60C - Schottky Rectifier - Silicon Carbide, 600V, 12A (Qty:2)
Manufacturing Cost
Transformer - Wound, PQ Core, Horizontal, Plastic Bobbin, w/ Plastic Base, Paper Label & Kapton Tape Insulators
Heatsink - Extruded / Machined Aluminum (Qty:2)

http://electronics360.globalspec.co...pack2-48-3000-he-g92-power-rectifier-teardown


----------

